# Mannfred von Carstein on a Dragon (Total War: Warhammer)



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello all,

Finally decided to start my new project: Mannfred von Carstein on a Dragon as seen in TW: Warhammer cinematic trailer.
Why: I love VC and TW and since that first trailer I had this idea on my mind. My intention is to have this model beside my monitor while commanding my undead legions in the game.
And I have never painted other models than SM, so this will be definitely something new for me and challenging, too.

The goal is to have this





I got Zombie Dragon model for this and new Mannfred model from Mortarch kit

Dragon: GW model is actually wyvern but can't do much about that other than to use completly different one. I got it glued already so I probably won't change posture either. Most of the conversion will be done on head (head armour, extra horns etc.)



Mannfred: Old model has more accurate look but it is basically one-part model and therefore unsuitable for this conversion. Quite a lot to do on this model to look it like original (spikes, chest armour, new sickle-staff etc.)


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Here comes the Dragon!*

Quite regret the decision to buy assembled model because I had to tear it apart anyway and broke few ribs in the process. But it's not big issue.

First, I had to redo original horns because in picture they are "carved-like". And I think I was quite successful!



Now the dragon head which is the only part I needed to convert. It is quite obvious what was changed but here's the full list: Bone chin, cut off tongue and bottom of lower jaw bone (not sure how should call it), repositioned side and top horns and finally head armour.

Head armour was quite puzzling to make because trailer is blurry but it doesn't have to be exact copy so hopefully it won't differ much. But I know it needs some more work.

What's still missing are 4 horns at the back of the head. I have Chaos Knights set which has a lot of different horns but they are quite small I think. Has to figure something out as these are essential for the look of the dragon.

It looks rough now but I think it will look great once painted  Any comments are welcome!


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

This should be interesting. Looking forward to seeing more. And to the game. Even though I've only collected 40k, it's still Warhammer and I love TW.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey all
I had to wait for some new pictures of Mannfred and his dragon and after that I decided to overdo the dragon a bit.

I made better bone chin and finally managed to do some DIY horns. I am satisfied now 

Still need to do some upgrades to head armor. I have also decided to change head position, to actually lift it up a bit, so head is cut off. 

Goal is to finish it before TW:Warhammer is out so I still have quite some time. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Small update:
put together head and torso and created custom saddle for Mannfred. Quite happy with the result. Only head armor is missing.

I have also started painting the wings. So hopefully I will have picture by tomorrow.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Wing WiP*

Believe it or not this is a result after 4hrs. I'm such a slow painter.

When painting flesh, I have realized that I should have probably used Mephiston Red instead of Wazdakka. Quite a different tone than I expected. But too late to change that. 

Anyway, this is something new and therefore challenging for me. But once I figure out the colors and technique than the rest of the dragon is peace of cake.

And sorry for so many updates. I just love to present my unfinished work :grin:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

What an impressive project, good work so far and I look forward to seeing the outcome!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Wings of Death*

Thanks Iraqiel. Appreciate your support 

Wings are almost done (just few fixes needed). Wings' membranes turned out better than I expected and thanks to this I created colour I wanted for dead meat. 

I like darker and natural colours so I'm very happy with the result. 
I am now painting bones and everything pretty clean but once finished I'd like to make it a bit dirty but don't want to mess with the colours in the process.

Now, with colours and techniques set I will move on dragon itself.

But enough talk. Enjoy the pics and any comments or ideas are always welcome!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Dragon is almost done. I am not satisfied with the head and bone colour is slightly more "yellowish" than on wings. I will try to do corrections later to get more unified look. But a part from that it turned out pretty well.

Still, bones are painted clean and I would like more "dirty" look as in game and artwork. But I am not sure how to do it. Maybe glaze of mixed wash of devlan mud/ogryn flash or just use dirty brown water. I don't want to mess with colours in the process or to have it look darker. I want it natural way.

I will welcome any tips or comments. Again, this is something new for me and I'm learning.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude it's looking fantastic 
Love the crimson red on the wings
Keep it up


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Basing*

DaisyDuke: Thank you. I appreciate the feedback!

Basing. My most favourite part because I can unleash my imagination onto the base and don't have to be so precise about it.
So white parts are from Hirst Arts moulds. 
Because road blocks are higher I needed to even up the terrain for which I used rest of the milliput but it wasn't enough so I used my almost endless reserve of kneadatite.
It might look ugly now but I think it will be nice when finished.










As basing material I will be using black tea (Earl Grey) It is simple and yet so fantastic! And some static grass.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

A good alternative is filler from your local diy shop. Get the mix yourself stuff, you can then control how stiff the mix is. And it will give you some texture. Hope it helps.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, I know about cheaper/better alternatives. I was just lazy to go and buy something..

But tea as a basing material works! I used glaze (mixture of glue/water 50/50) to harden it and it is quite paintable, now.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Mannfred is coming! Mannfred is coming!*

Where Empire people must be terrified by these news I am very much anticipating his return! Unfortunately, I am still waiting for old model to come (need it for conversion) and there is possibility I won't make it for the game release.

I have already whole conversion planned in my mind. What is left to decide is head. I wanted to go with "mortarch" head but since I will have 3 of them I am still thinking what is the closest to the game.

From cinematic trailer "mortarch" head would be more fitting but in-game Mannfred is more like vampire lord head from zombie dragon. What do you think ? Should I go artwork style or rather game style ?










Also I finished the dragon and it is awesome! But I won't show you until Mannfred is sitting atop him  

Base is primed and ready for paint. I will get some Bretonnian knights today so hopefully there will be some spare lances, swords or shields for base.










And got the basing kit for grass and tufts


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Base*

What do you think guys. It's my first time using static grass and tufts. 

I don't have any bodies, skeletons or extra weapons to put on base so I will leave it like that. Abandoned graveyard










I used swamp tufts and field grass which is greener. Should I darken the grass to match the tufts and whole base ? Possible result is on small base below. I tried to drybrush it a bit with brown.


----------

